# FC AFC CAFC Money Talks II Fox Red/Tri factored



## Van Ames (Feb 11, 2005)

I am interested in trading a breeding unit from Copper for a yellow male puppy produced from that breeding unit. To be considered a bitch must be a MH or Qualified All-Age with all health clearances. If you are interested in this proposal please email me the pedigree, a picture, and accomplishments of your female to [email protected] .

I would like to do this in the next 6 months.

Van


----------

